# Nikon Cameras / Lenses?



## Serendipity2

Hopefully some on this forum might know of a camera store or two in either Chiang Mai [preferred] or Bangkok that sells vintage high end Nikon cameras and lenses. Almost everyone has gone to digital but film cameras still take a better photograph. [most of us couldn't tell the difference but there is a difference but there IS a difference] Suggestions are appreciated. Thanks

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Sorry S2 not a clue, I've only come across loads of stores for the digital stuff. Not cheap either, in LOS.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Sorry S2 not a clue, I've only come across loads of stores for the digital stuff. Not cheap either, in LOS.


frogblogger,

I think everything not made in Thailand is very cheap but was hopeful [cautiously optimistic] that with everyone dumping their film-based camera gear things could be more available and cheaper! So much for that idea I guess! :/


----------



## Serendipity2

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> I think everything not made in Thailand is very cheap but was hopeful [cautiously optimistic] that with everyone dumping their film-based camera gear things could be more available and cheaper! So much for that idea I guess! :/


OOooops, I meant to say everything MADE in Thailand is cheap but everything NOT MADE in Thailand is VERY expensive. Sorry! :|


----------



## Guest

There may well be a source of used gear such as you need, but I probably wouldn't have noticed it, drowned in all the myriads of little digital stores, even if it existed. I've never seen anything like that in the malls, or elsewhere around Chiang Mai. Bangkok? Who knows, you would think there must be something somewhere...

One thing you could try - I'm a member of the Chiang Mai Photographic Group. Wyndham is the guy in charge. If there's anywhere you can find 'old fashioned' equipment, I am sure he would know.

The website is here

Via the general contact form, you'll get through to Wyndham...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> There may well be a source of used gear such as you need, but I probably wouldn't have noticed it, drowned in all the myriads of little digital stores, even if it existed. I've never seen anything like that in the malls, or elsewhere around Chiang Mai. Bangkok? Who knows, you would think there must be something somewhere...
> 
> One thing you could try - I'm a member of the Chiang Mai Photographic Group. Wyndham is the guy in charge. If there's anywhere you can find 'old fashioned' equipment, I am sure he would know.
> 
> The website is here
> 
> Via the general contact form, you'll get through to Wyndham...



frogblogger,

Thanks for your suggestion. I did some digging around. I didn't find any stores in Chiang Mai but there is one in Bangkok, Fotofile, that seems promising. They aren't all that convenient but they do sell new and used equipment including Nikon cameras and lenses!  

I'll keep digging - I would think there should be tons of gear since the world has gone digital but these film-based cameras and lenses, given proper care, should last a lifetime. Unless one has very young children or a very peed wife!


----------

